# Smoked pork belly skin usage



## kihler (Apr 14, 2016)

I just finished up another 40 pound batch of bacon. I always cure and smoke my bacon with the skin on and remove it when I slice and package the bacon. So now I have a bunch of smoked bacon skin. My question to you is - what do I do with the stuff? I have put it in soup and I have tried to make chicharrones but it just didn't seem to work. What else can I use this for? I have a freezer full.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2016)

Baked Beans, Collard Greens, Yankee Bean Soup...Anything you want the flavor of Pork and Smoke added to. The Skin will get tender and can be eaten. Cut into 2" Strips and Smoke or Roast at 200-225°F until rendered and Hard, keep refrigerated. The Dog will Bow down and Worship you!...JJ


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 15, 2016)

Pork Rinds or Cracklings as we call them in the UK.


----------



## oregon smoker (Apr 18, 2016)

Here is a link to Cicharrons that may help you  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236914/pork-rinds-chicharron my inspiration was from the Mule 79? i cannot seem to find his post as well for you.

would anyone know or have this link?

Thanks

Tom


----------

